
Facebook Sues Israel's NSO Group over Alleged WhatsApp Hack - envy2
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-cyber-whatsapp-nsogroup-idUSKBN1X82BE
======
sarcasmatwork
Seems like a frivolous lawsuit because FB/WhatsApp does not want to be held
accountable for not fixing their app.

>Because WhatsApp is end-to-end encrypted With a backdoor right?

>In an op-ed posted shortly after the suit was filed,

The op-ed is on WaPo who has a pay wall. Is this so the info can't be
released? Seems shady that this is not even on their blog.

------
enjoyyourlife
Duplicate:[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21392564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21392564)

